# STBX hasn't served me BUT already engaged?!



## bunny23 (May 19, 2011)

I feel like I should be in some crazy "romantic" comedy (or horror movie)

My stbx has filed, but not served me yet. I was told he has been dating someone. But now it looks like he is already engaged?!

We are from different cultures and his family still does arranged marriages.

So not only has he been spending marital $ on strippers while I can't buy food (he cleared out everything) but now possibly purchased an engagement ring for this girl?!!!

OMG. My attorney already thinks there is a good case for him diverting marital property re: strippers nevermind maintenance etc, but now this?!

How exactly am I supposed to react to this? (yes, a rhetorical question)

Have you ever heard of such a thing??

My attorney also thinks I may get the house... so idk where him and his new wife are going to live. BTW I was told she is 19.

I almost want to warn her :scratchhead:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If he has filed, why haven't you been served? 

She needs to be warned. You know that he's playing the good guy to her right now. she's in for a shock. Poor thing. But at least you are getting free.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Thats awful Bunny.

I hope everything works for you, he really did you wrong.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

If you do warn the new GF, she won't believe a word of it, until the same things happenes to her.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Decorum said:


> Thats awful Bunny.
> 
> I hope everything works for you, he really did you wrong.


I hope he gets taken to the cleaners by the judge. This will work out for you in the long run, so sorry.


----------



## bunny23 (May 19, 2011)

I bet he is giving her the same speech as he was giving me

" She was horrible and took advantage of me, I just want to live a (pick one) traditional/normal/happy.. life"

I'm not sure why I have not been served, I assume because he has no way of finding me. I mentioned he keeps calling me, I assume he doesn't know that I am aware of the divorce filing and is trying to have me meet him somewhere etc so I can be served.

Or even better- assumes I will just sign the papers with HIS attorney and that will be the end of it.

My lawyer said he will be pissed if he is charging him LESS $ than he should because it's been awhile since he's seen such a scum bag.

And he is a lawyer after all 

I hope this girl sees him for who he is based on the looming divorce. My worry is that she has been brought here and is not aware she has any rights. My stbx father is 68, on his 5th marriage... to a 30 year old widow that speaks no English and was brought here to be his wife.

Yeah... I can't believe this crap happens in the USA either.


----------



## bunny23 (May 19, 2011)

BTW.. thanks to all of you. It helps getting this stuff out.

I really feel like I'm crazy sometimes.


----------

